
Show HN: SearchIT – A simple Chrome extension to make searching easier - iandev
https://github.com/IanBurgan/SearchIT
======
jarnix
It's really useful, but I would add the highlighting of the search query in
the result page, sometimes you search for something and you still have to
ctrl+f the text in the page.

